# tappen?



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

whats tappen look like any ice?


----------



## martinconcrete (Feb 4, 2006)

Tappan's been ice free for a few weeks


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

It's about 4 feet or so over summer pool right now.

Joe


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

what do you mean over summer pool?


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

i think he means over normal summer water level


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

Normal pool elevation, i.e. summer pool is 899.3. This winter the lake was drawn down to 891.3. Normal winter draw down is to around 894.

http://www.mwcd.org/levels

It has come down some over the past few days. Currently its up about 2.5' above summer pool.

Joe


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

If you launch a boat, it is probably best to use the main ramp for now. The ramp near the fire station is under water and makes launching the boat troublesome.

Hey grub man


----------



## 8racing3 (Oct 31, 2005)

Yeah I figured the fire station launch would be under with all the rain and runoff. Does anyone have any water temps to report or a fishing report?

Paris


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

tappan waer temps 03/17- 43.2 f dam end of lake, 44.5 f by the white church- couple of small male crappies, nothing keeper size- h20 still cold, but all in all, good day to be on the lake- Div. of Watercraft had 2 boats on the lake ( 1 was a pontoon type trailer...) ,saw their trucks at the main ramp, but didn't see them on the water !!!- It should only get better- hadn't had my small boat out since the beginning of may last year ( bought a 'toon) , but she started on the first pull !!! ( I keep it in a 75 degree garage ...)


----------



## 8racing3 (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks for the report Rude dog much appreciated


----------



## 8racing3 (Oct 31, 2005)

Good day on the lake today. We ended up with 30 crappies total, 20 keepers. Biggest was 11.5" and smallest around 9.5". Water temp ranged from 41 to 46 degrees, east end of the lake was warmer. Fish caught between 8 and 20 fow. Felt good to be out even though it was cold. FISH ON!!!


----------

